# Good news for former main PO building, Sheffield



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2013)

Missed this news first time round but searched for it after I heard rumours. Potentially good news for one of my fave derelict buildings in Sheffield...

http://www.sheffieldnewsandsport.com/2013/03/21/fitzalan-square-facelift/

Fairly poor photo to accompany the article 




img8643_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks an interesting place does this!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 6, 2013)

it's pretty easy to get inside but it's trashed and full of crack heads


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> it's pretty easy to get inside but it's trashed and full of crack heads



Really? That surprises me on both counts.


----------



## Magicawp (Apr 7, 2013)

This place has been on my radar for a long time, though i've always been put off by the fact that it's surrounded by main roads.


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 15, 2013)

Home to the best stair case known to UK UE, along side Lincoln St Johns [IMO]


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 15, 2013)

Fo Shizzle Mr toby 
you should add Pool parc tho


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks forthe link.


----------

